# Process of recruiting



## Cloud (10 Mar 2011)

I looked around, but could not find if this had been posted before. My question is for the recruiters, What all does it take to actually recruit someone? I can't imagine it is a simple procedure. Any chance you could do a start to finish example?(i.e from the time a person comes in and shows an interest in joining, to signing on the dotted line)


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Mar 2011)

http://www.forces.ca/en/page/theapplicationprocess-106



> Introduction
> 
> The Canadian Forces offer over 100 full and part time job opportunities, open to both men and women. Our selection procedures help to ensure that those who are selected are suited for both the military and the occupation to which they are assigned. You may apply and undergo applicant processing in the official language (French or English) of your choice.
> 
> ...



Now, before you post your next question, be advised that every single question possible on each of those steps has been asked.  please familiarize yourself with the search page for the site. Alternatively, use Google search, add the parameter "site:army.ca" to filter for returns from the forum.


----------



## Cloud (10 Mar 2011)

It seemed that questions asked about the recruiting process, generally pertain to the person asking them in the first place. I was trying to see how the other side felt. As a recruiter whats the whole process like? Whats your take on it? lots of people can be found complaining about how slow it is etc... I want to hear from the your point of view. Is it tedious? enjoyable? just another job?


----------



## kratz (10 Mar 2011)

[quote author=Michael O'Leary]Now, before you post your next question, be advised that every single question possible on each of those steps has been asked.  please familiarize yourself with the search page for the site.[/quote]

To help get you started CLoud:


http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/88358/post-865678.html#msg865678

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/97665/post-993234.html#msg993234

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/88540/post-867582.html#msg867582

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/97175/post-983701.html#msg983701

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/88472/post-866700.html#msg866700

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/94817/post-947041.html#msg947041

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/24969/post-847779.html#msg847779

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/94535/post-944672.html#msg944672

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/94871/post-948794.html#msg948794

http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/93675/post-932054.html#msg932054


----------



## Cloud (10 Mar 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> To help get you started CLoud:
> 
> 
> http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/88358/post-865678.html#msg865678
> ...



Some of that gave some insight as to what a recruiters job is like, I par tically like:
http://forums.navy.ca/forums/threads/88472/post-866700.html#msg866700

But I'm asking for a more opinion based answer, I know what the recruiting process entails. I want opinions FROM RECRUITERS as to what the process is like for them.


----------



## kratz (10 Mar 2011)

If you read the threads, you would recognize two of the main members responding to those topics used to be active recruiters. 
They have since moved on.

This site is not an official CF site and there is no guarantee a current recruiter will be logged on here, or willing to answer specific questions.
If that is what you are looking for, you need to go to and ask those questions


----------



## Cloud (10 Mar 2011)

kratz said:
			
		

> If you read the threads, you would recognize two of the main members responding to those topics used to be active recruiters.
> They have since moved on.
> 
> This site is not an official CF site and there is no guarantee a current recruiter will be logged on here, or willing to answer specific questions.
> If that is what you are looking for, you need to go to and ask those questions



         That's minorly upsetting, but since this is not an official CF website does anyone have to answer any specific question? No, but you never know till you try? I posted it here due to the fact that maybe somebody else was curious about a recruiter's job? I understand that I am out of my element with this forum, but do you blame me for trying to break up the monotony of "do you know if infantry is open? What can I bring/expect to/from BMQ?" etc..


----------



## Nauticus (10 Mar 2011)

Nobody's really breaking your balls here. There's some good information in this thread and it appears to me that those who provided the information are doing so to assist you in finding an answer to your question.

Good luck!


----------



## Michael OLeary (10 Mar 2011)

Cloud, in one of your earlier responses you said:



> that questions asked about the recruiting process, generally pertain to the person asking them in the first place



Similarly, opinions from Recruiters on the recruiting process are simply that, and will only pertain to the personality and experiences of that one recruiter. Whether they like or dislike the role, or had a good day or a bad one, or encountered an ideal candidate or one that should never be in uniform will not provide a better understanding of the process in any perspective except that one person's opinion. Each recruiter will probably be able to tell stories of times when everything worked and the ideal candidate arrived in time to line up with their dream job, similarly each will likely have a story about the candidates from hell, whose files collapsed on each and every recruiting requirement. There's too many factors for a simple answer, or for any one recruiter to be able to sum up the entire experience in a useful way.

We spend a lot of time here trying to get people to understand the process, and also to accept the many facets of bureaucracy that can inject delays and complications. As with most aspects of the military, the process is necessarily separate from personalities, desires and individual preferences. 

I would suggest that if you want to have a heart-to-heart chat with a Recruiter about their experiences, follow the forums until you see one join and come on line, catch him him in his their early days on the forum when they are eager to be helpful here as a complementary role to their day job, and before they get tired of answering the same questions over and over again.


----------



## Cloud (10 Mar 2011)

I do appreciate the fact that kratz went out of his way to look up postings for me (but it felt like it was to just prove that their were no actvie recruiters left to answer my question, and that I was stupid for trying to continue to get an answer). Again that's what it felt like, may not be the case.


----------



## nhinha (11 Mar 2011)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Cloud, in one of your earlier responses you said:
> 
> Similarly, opinions from Recruiters on the recruiting process are simply that, and will only pertain to the personality and experiences of that one recruiter. Whether they like or dislike the role, or had a good day or a bad one, or encountered an ideal candidate or one that should never be in uniform will not provide a better understanding of the process in any perspective except that one person's opinion. Each recruiter will probably be able to tell stories of times when everything worked and the ideal candidate arrived in time to line up with their dream job, similarly each will likely have a story about the candidates from hell, whose files collapsed on each and every recruiting requirement. There's too many factors for a simple answer, or for any one recruiter to be able to sum up the entire experience in a useful way.....
> 
> ....I would suggest that if you want to have a heart-to-heart chat with a Recruiter about their experiences, follow the forums until you see one join and come on line, catch him him in his their early days on the forum when they are eager to be helpful here as a complementary role to their day job, and before they get tired of answering the same questions over and over again.



Cloud, what exactly is what you want to accomplish with your inquiry? Like Michael O'Leary said you may get different responses from different recruiters as this will be their personal opinion, like in any other job in the world. There is a lot of information in the forum, I'm a new user myself and sometimes you may need to try different words to search what you are looking for, however in this particular case not sure if it will apply but you have been provided with few links/options for you to review that doesn't seem to answer your question.

Good Luck in you quest


----------



## Cloud (14 Mar 2011)

What I was actually trying to do... was create an outlet for the recruiters to vent. They seems to be a lot of people complaining about the recruiting process. I wanted the recruiters to know.. that their are people who know that they're doing they job effectively, and we appreciate what they do. I was trying to learn more about them. I was intentionally looking for individuals experiences, maybe if people read about how crappy the job can be, they'll stop criticizing? But again I don't know much about the job (hence why I asked), maybe the jobs all sunshine and happiness? I really don't know...


----------



## aesop081 (14 Mar 2011)

Cloud said:
			
		

> was create an outlet for the recruiters to vent.



Some things are likely better left unsaid.


----------



## NavyHopeful (15 Mar 2011)

Hey Cloud,

With all the respect to the intent of your post (because, let's face it... everyone has had times where they wanted to complain about their job), I think the purpose of these forums and chatrooms are for people like you and me to get information *about* the recruiting process, and not a portal for the honourable recruiters to discuss some of their good recruits, and some of the less-than-stellar choices that they get saddled with on a daily basis.  Speaking from experience when it comse to complaining about your job, I can tell you that most organizations will show one face to non-members (aka the public) and they will bitch about the idjits and maroons they work/deal with on a daily basis behind closed doors (or at a Timmy's, or email, or facebook, etc.)  Who knows, they may even have a forum on this site for it.  I don't know, because I didn't search for one.

I do commend you for finding out as much information as you can about this life choice (because it's not just a job, it's an entire change in your lifestyle), but being in the same situation that you are in (depending on the status of your application... Mine's been in and completed since February 2011), I think the question you might want to try to ask is this:

"Are there any recruiters in this forum that could possibly give us new recruit hopefuls some extra bits of advice?  We are really nervous about our application, and want to know if there is anything we can do when filling out our application and during the process that would help you in completing our file?"

Who knows, maybe this will get you the answers you are looking for, and give these recruiters a chance to help us help them.

Good luck with your choices, bud.  All the best to you.

Rev


----------



## Mudshuvel (15 Mar 2011)

Cloud,

the recruiters handle hundreds of the same questions weekly, at work and on the forums if they are part of milnet. As much as the recruiters require an outlet, it could also send the wrong message here. Someone new to the forums could read "I hate people asking the same question- or I hate when the same person comes in daily to the RC" and become discouraged. CDN Aviator said it right, "some things are better left unsaid".  Your best shot is looking at the recruitment trade and deriving from that, in some cases it could be seen similar to an HR Hiring job at a large company. Everyone has their good and bad days, but a public vent could send the wrong signal.

K


----------

